# yo sería feliz si tu me amaras



## ejdb78

What sentece is correct?

-I would be happy if you love me
-I would be happy if you would love me

in spanish: yo seria feliz si tu me amaras

thank you in advance


----------



## Conchita57

I would be happy if you _loved_ me.


----------



## Rapek

I will be happy if you love me.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

I'd be happy if you loved me/were to love me.


----------



## quesuerte

I would be happy, if you were to love me.

But we usually put it the other way round in English;

If you were to love me, I would be happy.


----------



## kimmike

I agree with Conchita57.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Creo que "*estaría*" sería lo más correcto.


----------



## Loob

"yo seria feliz si tu me amaras"

= as others have said:

"I would be happy if you loved [were to love] me."

But "I would be happy if you would love me" is also a correct English sentence, translatable (I think!) by "yo seria feliz si tu me quisieras amar". 

"Would" tiene tres significados en ingles: condicional, pasado de "soler", y pasado de "will = be willing".

Apologies for the lack of accents in this post - it's much quicker without them!

Loob


----------



## Bienvenidos

You'll here, "I'll be happy if you loved me" the most in conversation.

For SrRd's question about using "estaría," sería signifies that "my life would be fulfilled if you loved me," as in eternal happiness. Love is a lifelong thing (or hopefully it is, for most people! )


----------



## micafe

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Creo que "*estaría*" sería lo más correcto.


----------



## Redline2200

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Creo que "*estaría*" sería lo más correcto.


Correcting a native are we?  

Hahahaha 


A friend of mine from Ecuador once used "ser feliz" and I asked her about it and here is how she explained it to me:

_Con respecto a tu pregunta, puedo decir "soy muy feliz de tener un amigo como tú", pero también puedo decir "estoy muy feliz de tener un amigo como tú". La diferencia es que cuando digo "estoy", me refiero mas ese momento, y cuando digo "soy", la accion se prolonga, es como que no quieres que termine rapido ese sentimiento. Por eso yo te digo a ti: soy muy feliz de tenerte como amigo, porque es algo que siento de verdad y quisiera que siga siendo asi. Si te diria "estoy", podria estarme refiriendo solo a algo momentaneo. Espero haberte ayudado, depende mucho de la manera y el contexto en que lo digas._

Hope that helped you out like it did me.


----------



## Sidjanga

Loob said:


> "I would be happy if you loved [were to love] me."


Hi, everybody,

In which way would "if you were to love me" change the meaning, or what´s the difference between "if you loved me" / "were to love me"?


----------



## Redline2200

Sigianga said:


> Hi, everybody,
> 
> In which way would "if you were to love me" change the meaning, or what´s the difference between "if you loved me" / "were to love me"?


There is really no difference at all.
*"If you were to love me"* sounds more formal, and *"if you loved me"* sounds a little bit more common, but there is no difference in meaning.


----------



## Sidjanga

Thanks a lot, Redline!
I hadn´t come across the expression "If you were to love me" many times before.
To me it sounded a bit as though it referred only to a future possibility of "you loving me" or "you being about to love me", in contrast to "if you loved me", which definitely refers to a hypothetical situation in the present.   

Well, thanks again.


----------



## Redline2200

Hmmm, upon thinking about this further, I suppose there could be a _small_ difference in meaning, but as far as every day usage, they mean the exact same.
"If you loved me" is definitely a hypothetical situation in the present.
"If you were to love me" is a _tiny _bit different....let me try and explain.

I am picturing a guy and girl staring into each other's eyes and one of them saying something like, _If you loved me, you would kiss me. _
However, if you replace that with the other phrase: _If you were to love me, you would kiss me, _in that scenario there is definitely a slight difference. 
It almost gives the feeling of "if you started loving me" like in that particular moment (if you were to love me right now/if you started loving me right now....you would kiss me). 
I think I may be even confusing myself right now.

Well, overall the truth is that I am WAY overthinking this because 99 times out of 100 they will mean the exact same thing. 
I would be interested to see how some of English natives perceive these two, so you could have more than one native opinion.


----------



## Sidjanga

Redline2200 said:


> It almost gives the feeling of "if you started loving me" like in that particular moment (if you were to love me right now/if you started loving me right now....you would kiss me).
> I think I may be even confusing myself right now.


Well, yes, it would definitely be interesting to see how other native speakers perceive this shade of difference in meaning, but you are at least not confusing me, that´s exactly what I meant, even though you undoubtedly put it into words a lot better. 

The practical everyday use is, of course, something else, and there are loads of pairs or groups of similar expressions that acutally differ in their meaning, although hardly anybody pays attentions to or makes use of these differences in "normal" conversations.

Cheers!


----------



## Kali10

Redline2200 said:


> _Con respecto a tu pregunta, puedo decir "soy muy feliz de tener un amigo como tú", pero también puedo decir "estoy muy feliz de tener un amigo como tú". _



 ¿También se puede decir: 
Me alegra tenerte como amigo. 
Me alegra que yo tenga un amigo como tu. 
Se me da gozo que seamos amigos. 
Me alegro en tu amistad.
Me alegra tener un amigo tan amable como eres. 
?
¿Son bien dichos todos? ¿Hay un error de gramática? ¿Cuál es la diferencia de tono o sentido entre cada frase? 


Les pido disculpas por estas preguntas tan específicas pero es que he estudiado el español tres semestres al nivel universitario y todavía me falta conocimiento de los tonos y los matices de la lenguaje española, o mejor dicho (como estoy en México), la lenguaje mexicana. Tengo ganas de aprender. 



Gracias! 

Kali


----------



## susantash

Kali10 said:


> ¿También se puede decir:
> Me alegra tenerte como amigo.
> Me alegra que yo tenga tener (sounds better to me) un amigo como tu.
> Se  me da gozo que seamos amigos.
> Me alegro en de tener tu amistad.
> Me alegra tener un amigo tan amable como eres tú.
> ?
> ¿Son Están bien dichos todos? ¿Hay un error de gramática? ¿Cuál es la diferencia de tono o sentido entre cada frase?
> 
> 
> Les pido disculpas por estas preguntas tan específicas pero es que he estudiado el español tres semestres al nivel universitario y todavía me falta conocimiento de los tonos y los matices de la lenguaje  lengua española, o mejor dicho (como estoy en México), la lenguaje mexicana. Tengo ganas de aprender.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias!
> 
> Kali


Hola! Me encanta la gente que hace preguntas específicas. Es señal de que hay un verdadero interés por el idioma y no solo de hacer lo mínimo como para comunicarse. Yo creo que eso es solamente la primera etapa del aprendizaje de una lengua. Cuando se empiezan hacer ese tipo de preguntas acerca de las pequeñas sutilezas de la lengua, es en ese momento recién que uno está avanzando hacia la próxima etapa. 

Con respecto a tu pregunta; en este caso no creo que haya muchas diferencias de significado. Quizas algunas sutilezas:
*"Me alegra tener un amigo como tú"* parece estar enfatizando las características personales del amigo. Por elemplo: *"Me alegra tener un amigo tan bueno/amable/generoso como tú"*

*"me alegra tenerte como amigo" *estaría enfatizando el hecho de que *esa persona* sea tu amigo.

*"Me alegro de tener tu amistad" *Aquí es la relación de amistad lo que se está valorando y no a la persona en sí. ( no es que no valores a tu amigo y solo valores la amistad si dices esto; simplimente se pone el énfasis en la relación)

Ahora con respecto a lengua y lenguaje: Estos son dos conceptos distintos: Lenguaje es el fenómeno en sí; mientras que Lengua es el fenómono particular de cada cultura. Así tenemos la lengua española, la inglesa, la alemana, etc. 

Bueno! espero que te haya sido de ayuda.
Besitos!


----------



## Kali10

susantash said:


> Ahora con respecto a lengua y lenguaje: Estos son dos conceptos distintos: Lenguaje es el fenómeno en sí; mientras que Lengua es el fenómono particular de cada cultura. Así tenemos la lengua española, la inglesa, la alemana, etc.



entonces, ¿qué quiere decir "idioma"?

Gracias por ayudarme!


----------



## micafe

Kali10 said:


> entonces, ¿qué quiere decir "idioma"?
> 
> Gracias por ayudarme!


 
*Idioma = Lengua* 

Son sinónimos.


----------



## jetman

*If I were to love you....* es el subjunctivo.  Quiere decir que no te amo ahora pero tal vez la posibilidad existe.

*If I loved you.... *significa que no te amo.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

jetman said:


> *If I were to love you....* es el subjuntivo.  Quiere decir que no te amo ahora pero tal vez la posibilidad existe.
> 
> *If I loved you.... *significa que no te amo.



No estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que opinaste.....


----------



## jetman

SrRdRaCinG said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que opinaste.....



Entonces, ¿que siginifica el uso del subjuntivo?


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

jetman said:


> Entonces, ¿que siginifica el uso del subjuntivo?



_
*If I were to love you....* es el subjuntivo.  Quiere decir que no te amo ahora pero tal vez la posibilidad existe.

*If I loved you.... *significa que no te amo._ 


Tus explicaciones no me resultan correctas. Supongo que las traduces de manera distinta que yo.


----------



## micafe

SrRdRaCinG said:


> _*If I were to love you....* es el subjuntivo. Quiere decir que no te amo ahora pero tal vez la posibilidad existe._
> 
> _*If I loved you.... *significa que no te amo._
> 
> 
> Tus explicaciones no me resultan correctas. Supongo que las traduces de manera distinta que yo.


 
No digas solo que no estás de acuerdo. Explica porqué y da tu versión. Así es como deben hacerse las cosas. 

Yo sí estoy bastante de acuerdo con lo que jetman dijo.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

micafe said:


> No digas solo que no estás de acuerdo. Explica porqué y da tu versión. Así es como deber hacerse las cosas.
> 
> Yo sí estoy bastante de acuerdo con lo que jetman dijo.




  Me gustaría más que lo hicieras por mí.


----------



## jetman

*If I were rich....* 

Para mí esto quiere decir que no soy rico ahora pero tal vez algún día....  Creo que es la misma idea.  El uso del subjuntivo en este caso expresa la posibilidad de algo.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

micafe said:


> No digas solo que no estás de acuerdo. Explica porqué y da tu versión. Así es como debe*n *hacerse las cosas.
> 
> Yo sí estoy bastante de acuerdo con lo que jetman dijo.



¿Tengo razón?


----------



## micafe

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Me gustaría más que lo hicieras por mí.


 
No veo porqué. No sé qué es lo que no te gusta de lo que él dijo. Es a ti a quien corresponde decirlo, no a mí.


----------



## micafe

SrRdRaCinG said:


> ¿Tengo razón?


 
¿Razón en qué? ¿en el error de escritura? Sí, gracias, ya lo arreglè.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

micafe said:


> ¿Razón en qué? ¿en el error de escritura? Sí, gracias, ya lo arreglè.



Sí, razón en corregirte. Sabías bien a qué me refería, lo indiqué con la letra roja. Por cierto, la guerra está en mis manos ahora.


----------



## Redline2200

jetman said:


> *If I were to love you....* es el subjunctivo. Quiere decir que no te amo ahora pero tal vez la posibilidad existe.
> 
> *If I loved you.... *significa que no te amo.


 
I agree with this, but not completely.  

The way it is written makes it seem as though there is a difference when in reality, I don't think there is in these definitions.
The two phrases both start with "Quiere decir que no te amo" but the first says the possibility exists (implying the possibility does _not_ exist in the second) while the second does not.
I do not agree with that. If I tell someone "If I loved you" there is no implication that there is no possibility. There is a possibility in both of them that 'I love you.' I do not think that only one of them can convey the idea of possibility; I think they both carry that meaning.  

Does anyone understand what I am trying to say/agree with me or am I way out in left field on this one?


----------

